# Springtails in Sarasota Florida area?



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

I need some help getting ahold of some springtails near the Bradenton/Sarasota area any one out there that can help me out?


----------



## jflick345 (Sep 16, 2013)

You have a PM.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

What do you need ?


----------



## whitetiprs13 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am in Parrish if you still need some.


----------

